# Any body know of....



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

just wondering but doees anybody know of anywhere or any one that is looking for a valeter at there garage or anywhere.

im looking to further my career and learn some more


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

i know of a place taking on in swansea, lol


----------

